# Beautiful Faces



## MindOverMood

Post pictures of celebrities or even unknown people that you would fit in this category. I'd post Natalie Portman of course, but I'll choose someone different.

Alessandra Ambrosio



























No makeup


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I could embarrass a few SAS members. There is one in particular I want for my muse (poetry and painting), but alas...

I've attached a picture of Fu'ad Ait Aattou. I saw his face in a trailer for a French movie that I've never seen and never plan to see. He's a bit feminine looking for my taste, but he is rather beautiful. Do you agree?


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Michelle Trachtenberg is extremely beautiful:


----------



## BetaBoy90

There is no such thing as the most beautiful face we are all equal...... jk

Anyways I have a couple celebrities who I think look perfect. They are the typical Hollywood leading peoples, but I just like their faces alot. I'd pay money to have their faces transplanted onto my face, even if they came out a little crooked, ok maybe I'd pass on Natalie Portman's face...

Paul Newman


Brad Pitt









Natalie Portman


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Never been much of a Paul Newman fan, but he is rather attractive with the beard.


----------



## Manfi




----------



## MindOverMood

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I could embarrass a few SAS members. There is one in particular I want for my muse (poetry and painting), but alas...
> 
> I've attached a picture of Fu'ad Ait Aattou. I saw his face in a trailer for a French movie that I've never seen and never plan to see. He's a bit feminine looking for my taste, but he is rather beautiful. Do you agree?


The pic is kinda small =S

Megan Fox (You knew it was coming:b)


















High school non shopped pic for someone in this thread


----------



## Twisted Muffin

Vincent Lecoeur
He has to have one of the most gorgeous faces I have ever seen. He looked great in Deep in the Woods. :yes


----------



## Lasair

Cillian Murphy


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## miminka

You do realize half of these pictures are Photoshopped. And this thread isn't going to do anything for anyone's self-esteem... :roll


----------



## Lasair

There is a saser I really wanna post on here


----------



## BetaBoy90

AudreyHepburn said:


> You do realize half of these pictures are Photoshopped. And this thread isn't going to do anything for anyone's self-esteem... :roll


I really hope that Steve Buscemi pic hasn't been photoshopped!


----------



## Just Lurking

BetaBoy90 said:


> I really hope that Steve Buscemi pic hasn't been photoshopped!


Well it is sorta symmetrical!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

MindOverMood said:


> The pic is kinda small =S


Yeah, I know it. Sorry. Also, I'm not sure how you put the actual picture in the thread. I can figure it out. I just haven't taken the time just yet.



MindOverMood said:


> Megan Fox (You knew it was coming:b)


 If only she didn't talk baby talk in almost all her movies. uke She is pretty, though, now that she's wearing less makeup (or atleast has gone with a more natural look).


----------



## IcedOver

I'll pick Sara E.R. Fletcher from the defunct Comedy Central series "Secret Girlfriend". She just blows me away as either a blonde or brunette.


----------



## MindOverMood

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Yeah, I know it. Sorry. Also, I'm not sure how you put the actual picture in the thread. I can figure it out. I just haven't taken the time just yet.


I should of just googled the name in the first place

He is a pretty dude:b


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## MindOverMood

A younger George Michael was a good looking dude.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

She's hot


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

^ Wow! She is quite a bombshell. Is she cinnamon?


----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## PHD in Ebonics




----------



## Canguy




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> ^ Wow! She is quite a bombshell. Is she cinnamon?


I guess so :roll

Anyway, here the ones i like

Scarlett Johansson



Mary Elizabeth Winstead



Hayley Williams



Viktoria Winge


(I find her attractive for some reason)


----------



## strawberryjulius

If a photo of X person without make-up and photoshoop existed I'd probably post it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

strawberryjulius said:


> If a photo of X person without make-up and photoshoop existed I'd probably post it.


Post yours.


----------



## Dub16

SEAMUS THE LEPRECHAUN


----------



## strawberryjulius

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Post yours.


A photo of me? My, I didn't know you felt that way...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

strawberryjulius said:


> A photo of me? My, I didn't know you felt that way...


As long as it isn't the scowly one. :b


----------



## Typical Guy

Alexa Chung


----------



## letitrock

MindOverMood said:


> Megan Fox (You knew it was coming:b)


haha, yeah, when I first saw this thread, I thought it was gonna be a thread dedicated to Megan Fox



















Emptyheart said:


> This man...well this man isn't human.


I know, he's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Emptyheart

jhanniffy said:


> Cillian Murphy


This man...well this man isn't human.


----------



## Lasair

Emptyheart said:


> This man...well this man isn't human.


He isn't


----------



## Were

Miranda Kerr(or should i say Miranda Bloom  )


----------



## OregonMommy

Jonathon Rhys-Meyers


----------



## strawberryjulius

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> As long as it isn't the scowly one. :b


Now I'm tempted to take sowly pics.


----------



## BetaBoy90

In terms of facial proportions this dude has it all sewn up, besides the lacking of ears and a nose


----------



## Just Lurking

BetaBoy90 said:


> In terms of facial proportions this dude has it all sewn up, besides the lacking of ears and a nose


Uh, I have to cry *FOUL* here.

That pic's clearly been photoshopped!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Just Lurking said:


> Uh, I have to cry *FOUL* here.
> 
> That pic's clearly been photoshopped!


Well whoever photoshopped him, got it 100% correct, the man is a piece of art!


----------



## strawberryjulius

This is my favourite face.



I think his dark, hollow looking eyes make him quite dreamy.


----------



## MindOverMood

Bar Refaeli









Her at 18 with little to no makeup


----------



## heyJude

and










and


----------



## damiano

I like Marta. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood

^What's her full name? She is really pretty.


----------



## fingertips

the most beautiful faces don't belong to celebrities.


----------



## damiano

MindOverMood said:


> ^What's her full name? She is really pretty.


She s name is - Marta Żmuda Trzebiatowska :b


----------



## Madison_Rose

Talulah Riley:

















And Bartek Borowiec:

















...and I thought of Cillian Murphy too. His beauty is otherworldly.


----------



## Madison_Rose

strawberryjulius said:


> This is my favourite face.
> 
> 
> 
> I think his dark, hollow looking eyes make him quite dreamy.


Gorgeous


----------



## MindOverMood

fingertips said:


> the most beautiful faces don't belong to celebrities.


Well start posting some unknown people.

EDIT: Here's a unknown beautiful face


----------



## strawberryjulius

MindOverMood said:


> Well start posting some unknown people.


Well unfortunately everyone on here already knows what I look like...


----------



## MindOverMood

strawberryjulius said:


> Well unfortunately everyone on here already knows what I look like...


You're welcomed to post your picture in here, but only the one you used as an avatar with the evil glare ^^


----------



## SilentWitness

Milla in action.










Milla, being beautiful.


----------



## Georgina 22

Not to be a lesbian or anything but I've always thought Emma Watson is really beautiful.


----------



## Lasair

MindOverMood said:


> Well start posting some unknown people.


I'd post my best friend but she may not like that


----------



## BetaBoy90

jhanniffy said:


> I'd post my best friend but she may not like that


First of all I'm not your best friend, and secondly, I'm not a freaking girl, people have to stop confusing me for one!!!!


----------



## Lasair

BetaBoy90 said:


> First of all I'm not your best friend, and secondly, I'm not a freaking girl, people have to stop confusing me for one!!!!


Your not


----------



## BetaBoy90

jhanniffy said:


> Your not


Just kidding, anyone who's a friend of Anymouse is a friend of mine. Shall we be besties for the resties?


----------



## Lasair

betaboy90 said:


> just kidding, anyone who's a friend of anymouse is a friend of mine. Shall we be besties for the resties?


yay!!


----------



## max87

Here are mine:


----------



## Amanda123

Better than Megan what's her face.


----------



## waytoblue




----------



## kosherpiggy

Tiffani-Amber Thiessen :]

























Heather Graham


----------



## MindOverMood

Amanda123 said:


> Better than Megan what's her face.


----------



## carefree

i second olivia wilde and the girl that plays effie in skins

and 









and


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## JEmerson

I think Jon Hamm's face is in the dictionary next to the word beautiful.










And for women I've always thought Angelina Jolie looked incredible.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Gia Carangi, one of my favorite supermodels<3


----------



## MindOverMood

Rita Hayworth


----------



## thewall




----------



## SlightlyJaded

^ Whoa! He's crazy beautiful

I think Matthew Macfadyen is absolutely gorgeous. There's just something in his eyes I really like


----------



## strawberryjulius




----------



## ozkr

Beautiful+Man= Does not compute.
Acceptable adjectives to describe a man= Handsome, Badass.
PRO TIP: Redheads are awesome.


----------



## keithp

My Sister finds these two beautiful. :b


----------



## thewall

strawberryjulius said:


>


aww, that's so sweet


----------



## Dub16

I'd agree with Strawberyjulius (first time ever)

You're all to intelligent to listen to another "beauty from within, bla, ba,bla" lecture.

But she posted a pic of her cat there, and to her it IS the face that means most to her (apart from her lover, Ospi) But ospi cant compete with Moes ears.

I've barely seen one pic in this whole thread whos not plastered in make-up (male and female)

I know my own "most beautiful face" is a million times more special to me too.

Not to ruin the thread or anything, i know its just fun. But celebrity worship? For god sake, they'd all rather go to the toilet than give any of us a second of their time.

There are better looking people, more natural people on this bloody site. If you just look through the photos of members on here.
I guarantee you'll find some stunning looking girls and guys. No make-up, no bullcrap.
Just being themselves.

Anyway, rant over.... As you were....


----------



## strawberryjulius

Dub is one of them handsome fellas on this site.


----------



## fonz

Dub16 said:


> There are better looking people, more natural people on this bloody site. If you just look through the photos of members on here.
> I guarantee you'll find some stunning looking girls and guys. No make-up, no bullcrap.
> Just being themselves.
> 
> Anyway, rant over.... As you were....


True - it's just celebrities are so much easier to find...

I read the other day about Carrie Underwood still wearing a mountain of makeup on holiday going swimming - pathetic...


----------



## keithp

Madison_Rose said:


> Talulah Riley:


I have never seen a dude with red hair this long, who lacks any freckles and doesnt have curly hair, I didnt know a guy could look like this.


----------



## strawberryjulius

fonz said:


> True - it's just celebrities are so much easier to find...
> 
> I read the other day about Carrie Underwood still wearing a mountain of makeup on holiday going swimming - pathetic...


Rather than being "pathetic" I think it shows just the kind of pressure these ladies are under.


----------



## robtyl

waytoblue said:


>


























*CHERYL COLE* OH YEH!!!!1!!1


----------



## maclasch




----------



## MindOverMood

Who ever this girl is


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## MindOverMood

I saw that anymouse:wife

Unknown girl time


----------



## Selbbin

Juno Temple


----------



## Selbbin

And Annette Benning is stunning for her age...


----------



## kosherpiggy

my big sister<3


----------



## laura024




----------



## AussiePea

^^ Pity she is apparently a complete biotch in real life.

For me, it has to be charlize theron. *droooools*


----------



## laura024

Ospi said:


> ^^ Pity she is apparently a complete biotch in real life.


 Aw.


----------



## Your Crazy

Ospi said:


> ^^ Pity she is apparently a complete biotch in real life.


That and she has the brains of a dead pigeon.

Why was this thread made again? Beauty is a very broad subject that people rarely have the same opinion on.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

laura024 said:


>


Pardon my stupid question....but who is she?


----------



## carefree

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> Pardon my stupid question....but who is she?


Its not a stupid question, I wouldn't have known who she was if it wasn't for knocked up... its Katherine Heigl


----------



## Scottman200

maclasch said:


> This looks like one of the sisters from the band "Teagan & Sarah," am I correct? I find this picture eye-catching


----------



## xtina




----------



## stranger25




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

carefree said:


> Its not a stupid question, I wouldn't have known who she was if it wasn't for knocked up... its Katherine Heigl


Thanks, i just checked her wiki page, so she's the girl in that Grey's Anatomy tv show, i never watch the show but i see the commercials and maybe that's why she looks familiar when i saw that photo.


----------



## MindOverMood

More AA from my original post


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

MindOverMood said:


> Who ever this girl is


Oh yeah her, that's my ex girlfriend, I dumped her though, knees too pointy


----------



## successful

#1......Alicia keys ( best looking entertainer/ singer)










Beyonce










aishwarya










rihannah










london










katy 









cassie (even though she looks pissed and ready to kill %90 of the time lol)


----------



## kosherpiggy

Jane Fonda<333


----------



## Selbbin

Is it just me or do other people find that a lot of those celebrities look boring. They're all the same. Maybe it's just the boring photos.


----------



## ozkr

Selbbin said:


> Is it just me or do other people find that a lot of those celebrities look boring. They're all the same. Maybe it's just the boring photos.


What would make the photos more fun?
Illustrate your point with a fun photo of a beautiful face and an optional 5 paragraph essay.


----------



## Selbbin

ozkr said:


> What would make the photos more fun?
> Illustrate your point with a fun photo of a beautiful face and an optional 5 paragraph essay.


I've posted some already. And I like the Jane Fonda pic.


----------



## CandySays

I didn't look to see if someone already mentioned her, but

Shannyn Sossamon.


----------



## kosherpiggy

^ oh, yessss. i forgot about her. she's so effing hot.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i'm so sad that brittany murphy is dead ):


----------



## MindOverMood

Was browsing wwtdd and came across new pics of Jessica Lowndes. When I saw this one of her, I was in awe(her face not the boobs:b).


----------



## Josh90

Emily Browning


----------



## ferrellwolf

Jessica White OMG OMG :yes












http://thelastbraincell.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/jessica-white-si-bodypainting-13.jpg


----------



## lazy

Rachael Taylor


----------



## kiirby

Oh lawd. Another night of chastising for me.

EDIT: sorry for big last pic, the resizing thing doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## ferrellwolf

kiirby said:


>


Kirby, who is this? She's hot!


----------



## MindOverMood

^Susan Coffey


----------



## Tristeza

Most. Beautiful. Face. EVER.


----------



## Insanityonthego

My idea of a beautiful face/woman is someone exotic, thin, dark hair, good bone structure and face features, pale white skin/olive skin and deep brown eyes/blue eyes.

Example,


----------



## Wrangler

Wynona Ryder


----------



## nothing to fear

The most depressing thread.




















:hide


----------



## MindOverMood

Sorry you feel that way:?


----------



## nothing to fear

anymouse said:


> no, no, cuz they're celebrities. it's their job to look perfect. the most depressing is the SAS pictures thread as all boys post pics so they range far and wide, but only pretty girls post pics so they are all the very finest, making it look like only beautiful girls are here, i am proof that is not the case!


Hah, yes I agree. It can be a variety of photos posted in terms of appearances but it's just that the beautiful girls' photos are quoted a thousand times with emoticons, gifs (come on we've all seen them everywhere on the internet), compliments (seeing something along the lines of "You're too beautiful to have SA" makes me cringe...) and such, as if the posters are tripping over each other to let her know how hot they think she is. It's really not anything personal against anyone, it's just sort of annoying, repetitive and depressing. It feels like in the beginning it was more about finding out what member's look like in a different way cause it's nice to put a face to a username, particularly when it's someone you interact with or whose posts you enjoy (there was another thread before the current long one by nubly). Or it would be something like "pic of me when I went on a trip to [x]". For some crazy reason I just get sick of that **** since it's everywhere in "real life" and online so it's lame to be here, somewhere I feel sorta comfortable and "safe" compared to anywhere else, and being reminded that beauty and youth are always going to be valued a hundred+ times more than anything else (even when determining how much one deserves to suffer). 
Anyway that's enough of my ranting.



MindOverMood said:


> Sorry you feel that way:?


Eh, no worries. I just avoid threads like these anyway, heh.


----------



## mrbojangles

A slideshow of Natalie Imbruglia because one image is not enough.


----------



## MindOverMood

nothing to fear said:


> Hah, yes I agree. It can be a variety of photos posted in terms of appearances but it's just that the beautiful girls' photos are quoted a thousand times _*with emoticons, gifs*_ (come on we've all seen them everywhere on the internet), compliments (seeing something along the lines of "You're too beautiful to have SA" makes me cringe...) and such, as if the posters are tripping over each other to let her know how hot they think she is.


Guilty:afr

I do love them gifs though



nothing to fear said:


> (seeing something along the lines of "You're too beautiful to have SA" makes me cringe...)


Yeah I don't understand that either.


----------



## Sabriella

Marion Cotillard:








Jensen Ackles:








Rachel Weisz:


----------



## AliBaba

nothing to fear said:


> The most depressing thread.
> :hide


:lol You should google "celebrities without make up 2010" for an injection of reality. For instance:


----------



## nothing to fear

MindOverMood said:


> Guilty:afr
> 
> I do love them gifs though


Well, your avatar is is probably one of the best gifs/25 seconds of Simpsons ever =P


----------



## miminka

'nuff said.


----------



## miminka

nothing to fear said:


> Hah, yes I agree. It can be a variety of photos posted in terms of appearances but it's just that the beautiful girls' photos are quoted a thousand times with emoticons, gifs (come on we've all seen them everywhere on the internet), compliments (seeing something along the lines of "You're too beautiful to have SA" makes me cringe...) and such, as if the posters are tripping over each other to let her know how hot they think she is. It's really not anything personal against anyone, it's just sort of annoying, repetitive and depressing. It feels like in the beginning it was more about finding out what member's look like in a different way cause it's nice to put a face to a username, particularly when it's someone you interact with or whose posts you enjoy (there was another thread before the current long one by nubly). Or it would be something like "pic of me when I went on a trip to [x]". For some crazy reason I just get sick of that **** since it's everywhere in "real life" and online so it's lame to be here, somewhere I feel sorta comfortable and "safe" compared to anywhere else, and being reminded that beauty and youth are always going to be valued a hundred+ times more than anything else (even when determining how much one deserves to suffer).
> Anyway that's enough of my ranting.
> 
> Eh, no worries. I just avoid threads like these anyway, heh.


:clap My thoughts exactly. That's why I avoid that thread.


----------



## kiirby

AudreyHepburn said:


> 'nuff said.


Argh I was just about to post her, maan.


----------



## Neptunus

Angelina Jolie:










Vanessa Williams:


----------



## Chantal

Aaliyah (rip) ... always loved her soft feline features

















Kenya Moore (Miss USA 93 i think)

















i'll be back with more


----------



## Chantal

Sade









Lauryn Hill


----------



## kosherpiggy

i think so many people are beautiful. i don't think anybody has the most beautiful face really but here are some people i think that are really pretty.









my girl katy perry<3









pam anderson used to be so adorable









rachel mcadams


----------



## MindOverMood

Maybe I should have the title changed to "Beautiful people/faces".


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

kosherpiggy said:


> i think so many people are beautiful. i don't think anybody has the most beautiful face really but here are some people i think that are really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl katy perry


:nw


----------



## Ego Dead

Kiss me.:cuddle


----------



## MindOverMood

Diora Baird


----------



## strawberryjulius

*This is a photo of my boyfriend*


----------



## MindOverMood

Can't see ****


----------



## GunnyHighway

Amy Lee


----------



## MindOverMood

Adriana Lima with no makeup


----------



## strawberryjulius

I don't think he'd actually want me to post a photo. As much as I'd like to spam his beautiful face everywhere.


----------



## Bbpuff

What a cutie Christofer Drew is ^.^ !!


----------



## OtherGlove




----------



## AussiePea

Looks like the fact of warfare.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

gianna michaels










Katja Kassin


----------



## kiirby

...

...

Pornstars? And THOSE pornstars?

...

_Really?_


----------



## trevor35th

Mila Kunis


----------



## AlisonWonderland




----------



## Kakaka

This has surely already been posted, because it's almost cliche, but it's Cheryl Cole :mushy










Actually that's not true. If I'm honest, the most beautiful girl I ever did see was in a Russian porno. Unfortunately, she only ever did four 30 minute scenes :sigh


----------



## mannu

Christy Turlington - she's ridiculously beautiful, even now, and also perfectly symmetrical









Shiri Appleby - I really like girls who look like her


----------



## Misanthropic

kiirby said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Pornstars? And THOSE pornstars?
> 
> ...
> 
> _Really?_


Do porn stars look differently than other people do?

The prettiest face belongs to a girl I talk to on msn.


----------



## Bathory

I agree with a lot of who's already been posted. Cillian Murphy is so oddly beautiful. Jensen Ackles, yes please (and I love Supernatural!). Angelina Jolie's face is perfection. It fascinates me and I could stare at it all day (but I'm not attracted to her--to me, it's like looking at art). Olivia Wilde is another that's been posted that is beautiful.

Kate Beckinsale










Ben Barnes (he was ridiculously gorgeous in Dorian Grey)










Anna Torv from Fringe


----------



## BrokenStars

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


Gorgeous. :heart


----------



## DarkHeartKid

superdepressing thread for -fuglee but wanna be superpretty- ppl like me indeed -_- (btw yea hi every1 im neewb butting in this site)

anwayz from quick browse of those last 2 pages noone that superpretty or anything except those two 


Super Marshy said:


> What a cutie Christofer Drew is ^.^ !!





GunnyHighway said:


> Amy Lee


beautiful ppl rly!

i could post some pics of my ohsome idols as well, but im afraid to depress other ppl like me bcz they are just superpretty!!! should i or not? :roll


----------



## Some Russian Guy

kiirby said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Pornstars? And THOSE pornstars?
> 
> ...
> 
> _Really?_


well, yes they are
but they still have faces aren't they... and I find them really beautiful


----------



## Some Russian Guy

here's a non-porn girl with a beautiful face that I like

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## kiirby

Misanthropic said:


> Do porn stars look differently than other people do?
> 
> The prettiest face belongs to a girl I talk to on msn.





Some Russian Guy said:


> well, yes they are
> but they still have faces aren't they... and I find them really beautiful


Oh don't be like that. I was just curious about the choice is all


----------



## BrokenStars

Joaquin Phoenix. So effing beautiful...before he went crazy. :no


----------



## BluePhoenix54

BrokenStars said:


> Joaquin Phoenix. So effing beautiful...before he went crazy. :no


xD
Well he's gone back to normal now hasn't he? It was all an act for that documentary he made.


----------



## DarkHeartKid

azns probably prettiest ppl on earth, soo beautiful, heres some:

despairsray guys









takeru from sug









miyaviii









and there are tons more of epic beautiful ppl from azns, how i wanna be like them ugh


----------



## BrokenStars

BluePhoenix54 said:


> xD
> Well he's gone back to normal now hasn't he? It was all an act for that documentary he made.


I don't know if he's back to normal. I hope so. He's such a good actor, in my opinion. He needs to make more movies. That documentary was...:um I don't know, I shut it off 30 minutes into it. Maybe I should give it another chance.


----------



## BrokenStars

anymouse said:


> it was a joke, everyone knew it all along, or at least, i thought so! :cry :mum


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was a joke. It was just kinda weird. I just don't understand why he would do that. :stu


----------



## BluePhoenix54

BrokenStars said:


> I don't know if he's back to normal. I hope so. He's such a good actor, in my opinion. He needs to make more movies. That documentary was...:um I don't know, I shut it off 30 minutes into it. Maybe I should give it another chance.


I've never seen that documentary. All I remember is that he said it was all an act after his return trip to Letterman. I thought most people thought he went nuts and didn't really know it was all an act. I remember the rap career thing was pretty damn weird.


----------



## BrokenStars

BluePhoenix54 said:


> I've never seen that documentary. All I remember is that he said it was all an act after his return trip to Letterman. I thought most people thought he went nuts and didn't really know it was all an act. I remember the rap career thing was pretty damn weird.












:rofl


----------



## BluePhoenix54

BrokenStars said:


> :rofl


:sus
That is a rather odd yet at the same time amusing image.


----------



## BrokenStars

anymouse said:


> just brilliant. and brilliantly beautiful.


He needs to shave. :yes


----------



## skygazer

sci-fi geek here...
I would have to say Miss Summer Glau  








So gorgeous.. Hehe :3


----------



## BrokenStars

:heart:nw


----------



## skygazer

oh yes, Miss Jewel.. Kaylee, she is so sweeet too :3








miss that show


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Joanna Garica


----------



## Bbpuff

BrokenStars said:


> :heart:nw


Oh my god it's Bear!! Well I think that's his name.. Don't really remember:b


----------



## Selbbin

Lauren Ashley Carter.

Who? You ask? Well, she's still a rising star, ironically in a movie called Rising Stars...


----------



## Emanresu




----------



## boosh

maya jane coles  love her music as well


----------



## BetaBoy90

Can't go wrong with the "O" face


----------



## BrokenStars

Pure beauty. And the voice of an angel. <3 :um


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Liv Tyler


----------



## BrokenStars

Hayley Williams. So beautiful. I'm jealous.


----------



## laura024

BrokenStars said:


> Hayley Williams. So beautiful. I'm jealous.


x2


----------



## sacred

uhhhbrandon said:


> Joanna Garica


i really want to shove a cappuccino and barns and noble pamphlet up her ***. she needs some 48 hours of slayer at an extremely high volume treatment too..


----------



## Enora Lively

HardRock said:


> Liv Tyler


I'd kill to look like her. She's perfect. >.>


----------



## Some Russian Guy

Lucy Lee


----------



## ImWeird

Zooey Deschanel










Adorable!


----------



## tookie

reese witherspoon


----------



## heroin

BrokenStars said:


> Pure beauty. And the voice of an angel. <3 :um


Yep. I'm waiting for her to turn 18 so I can sodomize her!

What?


----------



## AussiePea

heroin said:


> Yep. I'm waiting for her to turn 18 so I can sodomize her!
> 
> What?


hahahaha :high5


----------



## BrokenStars

heroin said:


> Yep. I'm waiting for her to turn 18 so I can sodomize her!
> 
> What?


:rofl


----------



## ozkr

heroin said:


> Yep. I'm waiting for her to turn 18 so I can sodomize her!
> 
> What?


"Mr. Heroin, have you, or have you not, used the phrase 'I'm waiting for her to turn 18 so I can sodomize her!' in reference to a minor?"


----------



## heroin

ozkr said:


> "Mr. Heroin, have you, or have you not, used the phrase 'I'm waiting for her to turn 18 so I can sodomize her!' in reference to a minor?"


No your honour, it was my pet monkey.


----------



## magdalena23

J.Depp









W.Gutierrez Levy









D.Navarro


----------



## MindOverMood

Unknown beauty


----------



## BetaBoy90

Check out the face on her, niiiiiiiccccccceeeeeeeee


----------



## Some Russian Guy

^









She has such beautiful eyes!


----------



## atticusfinch

BetaBoy90 said:


> Check out the face on her, niiiiiiiccccccceeeeeeeee


:bah


----------



## Aarmin




----------



## atticusfinch

Kerry Washington...



















And him...


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I think Cobie Smulders, who plays Robin on How I Met Your Mother, is SO pretty. I'd want to look exactly like her if I were white. :yes




























JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Taylor Swift, I seriously wish I was her.


----------



## fonz

polkadotlaughter said:


> I seriously wish I was her.


I can understand looking at some of the guys she's been dating


----------



## heroin

I always thought this guy (Dolph Lundgren) had the ideal male face:


----------



## cgj93




----------



## Nameless Someone

Some of the most beautiful people I've seen....

Agbani Darego (Nigerian beauty queen)


























Emi Suzuki


















Oluchi Onweagba










Lola Luv


















Nerissa Irving










Sayumi Michishige


----------



## Jade18

Women:
Mika Nakashima
http://media.photobucket.com/image/...ssMisa/Jidols/Mika Nakashima/mika10.jpg?o=269

Judy Garland
http://media.photobucket.com/image/judy garland/JudyGarlandGallery/JUDY28.png?o=102

Men:
Pirath Nitipaisalku
http://media.photobucket.com/image/pirath/Mykah/Golf-Mike/Mike8.jpg?o=15
This is the only ''famous male'' I know I find really really attractive lol:roll


----------



## Scrub-Zero

heroin said:


> I always thought this guy (Dolph Lundgren) had the ideal male face:


"I must break you."


----------



## MindOverMood

heroin said:


> I always thought this guy (Dolph Lundgren) had the ideal male face:


He's the ideal man 



> Lundgren now holds the rank of 3rd dan black belt in Kyokushin. He won the European championships in 1980 and 1981 as well as a heavyweight tournament in Australia in 1982. He was also captain of the Swedish Kyokushin karate team, and was a formidable challenger at the 1979 World Open Tournament (arranged by the Kyokushin Karate Organization) when he was only a green belt.
> 
> He graduated from the Royal Institute of Technology. He has a master's degree in chemical engineering from the University of Sydney (1982). He was awarded a Fulbright Scholarship to the Massachusetts Institute of Technology in 1983, but he quit after two weeks to pursue acting. He speaks Swedish, English, Spanish, some German, some French, some Japanese, and some Italian. Lundgren completed his mandatory military service in Sweden at the Amphibious Ranger School. During his service at the elite marine unit (Kustjägarna), he suffered an injury which had him reassigned and separated from his unit.


Oh and


> In January 2009, Lundgren's Marbella home was reportedly broken into by three masked burglars who tied up and threatened Qviberg, but fled when they spotted a family photo and realized that the house was owned by Lundgren. The intruders are still at large.


----------



## moxosis

I love her sad face, it's at the same level as my personality.
.








she ruins it when she smiles


----------



## Ashkat

MindOverMood said:


> Unknown beauty


OMG!! she is beautiful...she looks like a real life version of one of these animated pictures.


----------



## dollparts

*Pornstar Belladonna *









Marilyn Monroe









Brad Pitt









George Clooney









Tyrese Gibson


----------



## dollparts

Young Tommy Lee

yowza!


----------



## heyJude

MindOverMood said:


> Unknown beauty


Wowza. She's freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Tess4u

Gorgeous man: Joseph Gordon Levitt<3
















My girl crushes


----------



## Nameless Someone

Looking at that Unknown Beauty's pics makes me feel like crud


----------



## Haiku McEwan

Soledad Miranda:


----------



## diamondheart89

MindOverMood said:


> He's the ideal man
> 
> Oh and


WOW. :um


----------



## crimsoncora

*My ideal guy *










*Him on a better day *

*Future hubby lol*


----------



## sas111

Andrea. (makeup guru on youtube) Stunning.









& She has a twin! :b










Beautiful Angalina Jolie..










Bianca Casady, Out of this world beautiful! xxx


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Adriana Lima. She has the prettiest face. This is not up for debate.


----------



## Nameless Someone

Denise Bidot

















Gemma Ward


----------



## successful

Nameless Someone said:


> Oluchi Onweagba





MindOverMood said:


> Unknown beauty


DO WANT! :cup


----------



## diamondheart89

Not up for debate.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

successful said:


> DO WANT! :cup


Face is too plastic/phony looking. Disgusting IMO.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## sas111

Can't forget Adriana Lima. :yes


----------



## Nameless Someone

Crystal Renn


----------



## christacat

>33


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## atticusfinch

BetaBoy90 said:


>


*chuckles*

only you Beta...only you.


----------



## BetaBoy90

atticusfinch said:


> *chuckles*
> 
> only you Beta...only you.


Why not? He's the most recognizable face in the world currently (probably), he must be thought of as worth looking at


----------



## atticusfinch

BetaBoy90 said:


> Why not? He's the most recognizable face in the world currently (probably), he must be thought of as worth looking at


definitely the most sexiest prez in american history


----------



## BetaBoy90

atticusfinch said:


> definitely the most sexiest prez in american history


Nah, Bill Clinton is easily the sexiest. But Barrack definitely wins for boyfriend/husband material amiright?


----------



## Kustamogen




----------



## atticusfinch

BetaBoy90 said:


> Nah, Bill Clinton is easily the sexiest. But Barrack definitely wins for boyfriend/husband material amiright?


pssh, bill has no class - he has done some dirty things with lewinsky. i'd rather take hilary and i'm not into girls.

and hey, who says you can't have husband material that is sexy? obama has the whole package my friend 

kustamogen - i never really thought much of zoe, but there's something about that picture where she looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## ImWeird

Kustamogen said:


>


Easily!


----------



## christacat

Kustamogen said:


>


gorgeous!


----------



## daniel1989

This thread is making me horny. *hides*


----------



## MindOverMood

Brazilians have quite unique looks to them, seeing how their ethnicity are mostly mixed

Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## sleepytime

Sigourney Weaver, hottest lady ever.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

They don't make eyebrows like these anymore


















Yes, Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Nameless Someone

This girl from youtube


----------



## beshino

Lucy Lui anyone?








Seth Green :eyes








Emma Stone =]








John Lecompt (from evanescence(everybody finds Amy Lee to be pretty and I agree but... eh..))








Nico Muhly








I like this picture of Rihanna (she looks good with short hair but either way <3)


----------



## Taemint

Lee Taemin <3

His smile is so contagious


----------



## MojoCrunch

There are many fascinating faces for me to pick just one. I get so distracted.

These two have such fascinating faces. Especially the kid on the right.








Edward Furlong. He's apparently half Mexican.








Alexi Laiho. Fascinating face in the Viking Nordic sort of way.








Christina Hendricks. I love how she is not stick thin and is still gorgeous. I always thought red heads were unique looking people.








Say what you will, Kim Kardashian has a gorgeous face.








This girl from a show my mom watches. Has a lovely heart shaped face. There is also a guy on this same show that has an amazing face but I can't seem to find any picture of it.








Danny Trejo and Michelle Rodriquez (two awesome bad*sses with lovely faces)








Gabrielle Union and her lovely dimples








Rihanna looking bad*ss








Devon Aoki









That's the few people that easily came up so far (whose pics were easy to get). There are lots of great faces out there. I'd have to say women's faces are more interesting to look at then men's.


----------



## Ironpain

I'd post a picture of my girlfriend but she would kill me, I don't particularly know how she feels about her own face but to me my girlfriend has an extremely attractive face. 

Here is Colby Smulders from How I Met your mother- She definitely has what you would consider a beautiful face. There are better examples of her beauty. There with her would be Charlize Theron who of course happens to be South African which is what my family is and believe you me I've seen some very beautiful South African women, you also have Beyonce who's always had a very beautiful face. If you want older stars I can give you Rachel Welch and a young Elizabeth Taylor (RIP) Ultimately though beauty is in the eye of the holder. I should also add in one of my early celebrity crushes back in my high school days and that was Marishka Hargitay (sorry for the spelling)


----------



## half jaw

Minka Kelly


----------



## Amanda123

Lol. **** this thread.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Christina Hendricks









Kim Kardashian without makeup









Holly Madison









Megan Fox before her surgeries


----------



## kosherpiggy

Angela Dorian


----------



## proximo20




----------



## AussiePea

Carey Mulligan is just soooooo beautiful.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Fran Gerard









Pat Russo









Brigitte Bardot









This vintage Playboy Bunny named Helena









Ian Somerhalder


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Kustamogen said:


>


:yes


----------



## kosherpiggy

Zooey and Emily Deschanel









Sue Williams









Rob Lowe









Gwen Wong









Terre Tucker









James Franco









Jayne Mansfield









Debbie Harry









Mark Wahlberg









Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## miminka

... shelley duvall


----------



## stranger25




----------



## letitrock




----------



## Selbbin

This girl, whoever she is...

It's not always a celebrity.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Franklin Gutierrez


----------



## jhnmichle

what will you say about Princes Catherine?


----------



## shynesshellasucks

kosherpiggy said:


> Gwen Wong


wow she looks very nice. :twisted


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## Jennifer33

Adam Lambert has a really gorgeous face.


----------



## polardude18

I find Annett Louisan to be very beautiful.


----------



## BrokenMirrors

Dear Kristen, I forgive you for Twilight and I :heart you. :yes


----------



## letitrock




----------



## Noll

This girl in my class (whom I'm in love with) has the most beautiful face, I have the most ugly though.


----------



## mrbojangles

BrokenMirrors said:


> Dear Kristen, I forgive you for Twilight and I :heart you. :yes


There's something really sexy about her, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Christa25

Andrew Ference


----------



## kosherpiggy

Playboy Playmate Karen Price


----------



## Babbages

Wacky Wednesdays said:


>


Shes staring into my soul!! D:
and only sees darkness 

All joking aside, her eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Babbages said:


> Shes staring into my soul!! D:
> and only sees darkness
> 
> All joking aside, her eyes are gorgeous.


Isn't that a guy?


----------



## db4805




----------



## db4805




----------



## db4805




----------



## Babbages

CeilingStarer said:


> Isn't that a guy?


Is it? Looks like a girl to me.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Playboy Playmate, Pat Russo


----------



## wolfsaber

Jessica Stam









Auguste Abeliunaite- I can't believe she's only a teen.


----------



## Stormclouds

Babbages said:


> Is it? Looks like a girl to me.


She is an Afghan girl, well known from a National Geographic magazine cover from 1985.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghan_Girl


----------



## sas111

Shannyn Sossamon <3 she's beautiful...and the short hair looks quite sexy on her.


----------



## MelysCariad

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



















Everyone is gorgeous.


----------



## SilentWitness

BetaBoy90 said:


> I really hope that Steve Buscemi pic hasn't been photoshopped!


:lol

I love Milla!


----------



## sas111

MelysCariad said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is gorgeous.


Ouch, that looks painful.
She's very pretty though.


----------



## Your Crazy

Bjork


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## MelysCariad

zookeeper said:


>


Gorgeous! :yes


----------



## sas111

And this girl - (Promise) , she's my favorite makeup guru. :yes


----------



## stupiditytries

Jacqueline Bisset








Natalie Wood








Jane Birkin


----------



## mcmuffinme

Fiona Apple in this video.





Jessie Eisenberg. He's cute, but his personality cinches it.


Kurt Cobain.


Paul McCartney


John Ritter


Michael J. Fox

All these people are undoubtedly attractive, but what puts them over the top is that they all had great personalities too!


----------



## kosherpiggy

stupiditytries said:


> Natalie Wood


my dad thinks i look like her. in my dreams haha


----------



## kosherpiggy

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> She's hot


oh wow. she really is a true beauty.


----------



## mrbojangles

:love2


----------



## Revenwyn

Hmm I'll do MorphThing for this:



(Britney Spears, Natalie Portman, Hillary Duff)


----------



## Perkins




----------



## dustbunnies

River Phoenix


















Song Hye Gyo


















Shin Min Ah


















and whoever this girl is:


----------



## stupiditytries

kosherpiggy said:


> my dad thinks i look like her. in my dreams haha


Your photo!


----------



## kosherpiggy

^
you're saying i look like her in my photo? or post one?









Playboy Playmate Susan Bernard is so unbelievably adorable









Playboy Playmate Sharon Rogers


----------



## Devil

I love Kristen Bell when she doesn't put on a load of makeup. She's pretty human and down to earth for a celebrity also very funny! Her last roles weren't my favorite.. but I'm sure she'll find something


----------



## kosherpiggy

^
she's cute!


----------



## TheOutsider

I can't google and I don't go through this whole post but, Amanda Seyfried 

She's so adorable and can sing and play guitar


----------



## Devil

butiadoreyou said:


> I can't google and I don't go through this whole post but, Amanda Seyfried
> 
> She's so adorable and can sing and play guitar


She is great! I love her acting and roles she always surprises me.


----------



## MindOverMood

Iulia Carstea:heart


----------



## kosherpiggy

kate bosworth. her eyes are so cool!


----------



## Perkins

Alain Delon


----------



## kosherpiggy

^
YES! he's so pretty!








jared leto would make a beautiful chick


----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## kosherpiggy

sharon tate was so beautiful


----------



## Perkins

kosherpiggy said:


> sharon tate was so beautiful


Oh, I loooove her. Without a doubt one of the most beautiful creatures ever to grace the planet. I used to live right near her grave.


----------



## kosherpiggy

^
that's really cool!
it's very sad that such a beautiful and sweet person is lost, plus her child.


----------



## kosherpiggy

it makes me so sad that jenna jameson got so much plastic surgery on her face. she was beautiful! and this is her without makeup [before all those surgeries obviously]. seriously i wish young stars could leave their faces alone!


----------



## lanzman




----------



## felula

Emile Hirsch is gorgeous!


----------



## kosherpiggy

^^^^^
yessssssssss


----------



## Nameless Someone

Claudia Lynx


----------



## lucyinthesky

This thread is a combination of :clap:blank:mum:cry feelings, haha. Too many pretty people in one place! All very good choices.


----------



## stupiditytries

kosher piggy: post your picture if you don't mind so. 

Michelle Phillips:








Lauren Bacall


----------



## Perkins

^ Ah, Lauren was so regal looking. She's a beaut.









My beloved James Dean :heart


----------



## kosherpiggy

yes to all three of them :]


----------



## kosherpiggy

stupiditytries said:


> kosher piggy: post your picture if you don't mind so.


if this is the picture you are mentioning then this is lol


----------



## lonely metalhead

^truly the most beautiful face!!


----------



## Nameless Someone

Fatima Siad


----------



## NumeroUno




----------



## kosherpiggy

lonely metalhead said:


> ^truly the most beautiful face!!


ya okay


----------



## stupiditytries

kosherpiggy: You're cute. It looks like you have some Middle Eastern heritage.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## angus

*It said most beautiful, not most boring*

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/SNN3031G_340500a.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/38ghugefattits01rv5.jpg/


----------



## theseshackles

Good God


kosherpiggy said:


> if this is the picture you are mentioning then this is lol


Asian girls are really pretty_









_


----------



## angus

:no^no there not


----------



## theseshackles

angus said:


> :no^no there not


some


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Strangely this girl was appearing on my dream yesterday.


----------



## kosherpiggy

stupiditytries said:


> kosherpiggy: You're cute. It looks like you have some Middle Eastern heritage.





theseshackles said:


> Good God


thank you, but i find it kind of hilarious you think i have some middle eastern heritage because i don't really look middle eastern at all lol and my skin tone is very pale. i have gotten russian before though which is what natalie wood is. sorry if i sounded like i was offending you


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## kosherpiggy

both of them very beautiful :3


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## successful

supposedly someone off a soap opera/oxygen tv show but..... *HAWTNESS*!


----------



## sas111

BluButterfly said:


>


^ Pretty lipstick, I must know what shade! :b


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## VidaDuerme

Swoon.


----------



## christ~in~me




----------



## kosherpiggy

<3


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## bsd3355

*THESE ARE THE COOLEST FACES I CAN RECALL OFFHAND (BELOW)*



















































Daniel Graig and Jack Nicholson are two of the coolest (badass) actors.


----------



## Shannanigans




----------



## kosherpiggy

Stella Stevens


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

BluButterfly said:


>


I like this one, what's her name?


----------



## Perkins




----------



## BluButterfly

Daniel89 said:


> I like this one, what's her name?


Zoe Kravitz, Lenny's daughter...


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## Rosedubh




----------



## stupiditytries

BluButterfly said:


>


Jean Shrimpton, huh? She was quite a looker.


----------



## stupiditytries

:love2


----------



## Revenwyn

Stormclouds said:


> She is an Afghan girl, well known from a National Geographic magazine cover from 1985.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afghan_Girl


Yes and she didn't end up a very attractive woman:


----------



## MoniqueS

Angelina Jolie hands down for me!


----------



## theseshackles

Revenwyn said:


> Yes and she didn't end up a very attractive woman:


But those eyes are to die for :mushy


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## zookeeper

Revenwyn said:


> Yes and she didn't end up a very attractive woman


I hear that being orphaned in a bombing raid and subsequently growing up in a refugee camp doesn't exactly do wonders for the skin.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Olivia Wilde


----------



## BluButterfly

zookeeper said:


> I hear that being orphaned in a bombing raid and subsequently growing up in a refugee camp doesn't exactly do wonders for the skin.


:teeth


----------



## Nefury

Shantel VanSanten


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## RockBottomRiser

Looks like the mods didn't approve the face i tried to post. 
:no


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## rawrguy

**** Chris Brown


----------



## slightlyawkward

Rose McGowan


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## kosherpiggy

Traci Lords is so pretty :3


----------



## slightlyawkward

BluButterfly said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## RockBottomRiser

^ Holly Willoughby


----------



## slightlyawkward

Thanks!  She has my favorite face shape everrrr.


----------



## heroin

Elisabetta Canalis.

Man, I hate that b*stard George Clowney.


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## RockBottomRiser

^ Who is that?


----------



## trendyfool

fiona apple:


----------



## Nameless Someone

Chrishell Stubbs


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## BluButterfly

RockBottomRiser said:


> ^ Who is that?


Chanel Iman


----------



## BluButterfly

Nameless Someone said:


> Chrishell Stubbs


 She's gorgeous.


----------



## theseshackles




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Devon.


----------



## Invalid Username

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Devon.


She looks exactly like my cousin.


----------



## Jessie203

Beautiful


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Some ugly gullz ITT

I'll vote for Adriana Lima.

_[thread]In actuality, it isn't even a contest. She wins.[/thread]_


----------



## Your Crazy

Before the drugs


----------



## Nameless Someone

Song Hye Kyo


----------



## Nameless Someone

Lee Young Ae


----------



## MindOverMood

ViLLiO said:


> Some ugly gullz ITT
> 
> I'll vote for Adriana Lima.
> 
> _[thread]In actuality, it isn't even a contest. She wins.[/thread]_


She's definitely in my top 10


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## tropic

Teresa Palmer










Liv Tyler


----------



## Neutrino

Ryan Higa








Philip DeFranco








Kevin Wu


----------



## tropic

Garrett Hedlund









Josh Hartnett


----------



## beshino

George Stults from Seventh heaven. :teeth



slightlyawkward said:


> Rose McGowan


Yeah she real pwetty o.o


----------



## moxosis

Hope Sandoval









Trent Reznor









Cherry Potter


----------



## BluButterfly

MindOverMood said:


> She's definitely in my top 10


I love this pic of her.


----------



## Tangerine

Victoria Yun. A model. /swoon


----------



## fonz

MindOverMood said:


> She's definitely in my top 10


----------



## Mr. SandMan

It would have to be someone I've known personally. Can't tell how beautiful someone really is unless you look in their eyes..

But on an actress/model level.. Blake Lively for sure.


----------



## kindasorta

I don't know about this thread but it's all in good fun and since I feel you left a couple out I'll contribute.










Dianna Agron










Bonnie McKee


----------



## Clax

*Angela Sarafyan*










































Those eyes...:heart


----------



## BKrakow

gwen stefani. she's such a goddess. in fact, she gets two trophies: one for best face, and one for the best legs I've ever seen on any woman ever.


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## MindOverMood

kindasorta said:


> Bonnie McKee


She looks like a mix of Avril Lavigne and Haley Williams.


----------



## kindasorta

MindOverMood said:


> She looks like a mix of Avril Lavigne and Haley Williams.


I fell for her when she was popular with her single "Trouble" and then even more with the video for the single "Somebody". Currently she is mainly writing songs for many pop artists such as Christina Aguilera, she's had a cameo in CSI:NY too.

A couple of Swedish faces:










Lykke Li










Tuva Novotny, I think she is the most beatiful in this clip from a Swedish movie tho: 













Alexandra Dahlström










Tilde Fröling, her laugh makes my knees buckle.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Emmy Rossum


----------



## prudence

Matt Stone...



is yummy.


----------



## heyJude




----------



## MindOverMood

This might be my favourite pic of her


----------



## Stilla

successful said:


> supposedly someone off a soap opera/oxygen tv show but..... *HAWTNESS*!


Do you know her name? opcorn
She's gorgeous.


----------



## rainbowOne

Young Johnny Depp & young Kate Moss...


----------



## Bbpuff

x.x


----------



## MissElley

Nameless Someone said:


> Crystal Renn


Simply BEAUIFUL! if I were interested in woman, I'd have a massive crush on her :yes Gorgeous! Her body is the definition of sexiness.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Probably already mentioned a dozen times already but once again for emphasis


----------



## MindOverMood

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Probably already mentioned a dozen times already but once again for emphasis


You can post Emma as much as you want


----------



## RetroDoll

*be nice to see some faces that even remotely resembled mine.... first 3 are for meepie though:

Frieda Pinto:

*









*Sonia Dara:*










*Bipasha Basu:*










*Gabrielle Union: *










*Beyonce:*










*Veronique Boubane: *










*Iman:*










*Jessica White:*










*Kenya Moore:*


----------



## rainbowOne

MissElley said:


> Simply BEAUIFUL! if I were interested in woman, I'd have a massive crush on her :yes Gorgeous! Her body is the definition of sexiness.


haha this is her now:










(she denies having gone on a diet)


----------



## zookeeper

rainbowOne said:


> haha this is her now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she denies having gone on a diet)


:no

That's so wrong.


----------



## whiterabbit

So I was just browsing through this thread to make myself feel bad and...ah, Shannyn Sossamon. Is there anyone more beautiful? Her smile makes everything alright with the world. I want to marry her and re-name her child.



CandySays said:


>


----------



## LuxAeterna

whiterabbit said:


> So I was just browsing through this thread to make myself feel bad and...ah, Shannyn Sossamon. Is there anyone more beautiful? Her smile makes everything alright with the world. I want to marry her and re-name her child.


I have a crush on her.

My #1 crush is Angelina Jolie.


----------



## MissElley

rainbowOne said:


> haha this is her now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she denies having gone on a diet)


Damnnn...I take back what I said bout' her earlier. Wish I never saw this picture. =(


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

rainbowOne said:


> haha this is her now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she denies having gone on a diet)


Wtf..

She looks like she would be Spocks wife in Star Trek. lol


----------



## Godless1

Shoot4theStars said:


> Emmy Rossum


So hot! I can't wait for more Shameless.


----------



## Johnny_Genome

Anna Karina


----------



## upndownboi

nigella lawson


----------



## skygazer

whiterabbit said:


> CandySays said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was just browsing through this thread to make myself feel bad and...ah, Shannyn Sossamon. Is there anyone more beautiful? Her smile makes everything alright with the world. I want to marry her and re-name her child.
Click to expand...

this photo just made my day


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Rosario Dawson


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

RockBottomRiser said:


> Rosario Dawson


:yes


----------



## MojoCrunch

Grace Jones and Brigitte Nielson. I always thought these two were the black and white version of each other. They both have that amazon look to them, which isn't exactly beautiful to everyone, but there is something absolutely fascinating looking about them. Ironically, both were involved with Dolph Lundgren.

































I guess these would be more similar looking pictures of them. Hopefully they don't get deleted.  Whiiich they probably will.


----------



## estse

I like to think Nastasha Noramly (formally of the band Ganger) is the most beautiful woman, but that's because I got to stand next to her during Mogwai's set.


----------



## lovemy

Shoot4theStars said:


> Emmy Rossum


She is sexy and more beautiful.


----------



## Your Crazy

upndownboi said:


> nigella lawson


lol, I was totally about to say her.










She's like the Lara Croft of the cooking world.

Speaking of which...


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## rumjungle




----------



## Your Crazy

Of course Andy Laplegua


----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## BluButterfly




----------



## Yuna




----------



## Fluffy

I think Lacey Sturm is very beautiful  (no photoshop! she really is this pretty!)


----------



## Tortoise

*Grace Kelly*


----------



## IcedOver

Some photos of Sara E.R. Fletcher, who I believe is possibly the best-looking woman on the planet. She has been in Comedy Central's "Secret Girlfriend", a bunch of web series and some bit TV parts.


----------



## Amore




----------



## Yuna

Forgot some!! =p


----------



## Marakunda

Dat face! I love short haired girls, I really do...
Those eyes, that nose, that smile...
This is literally like the PERFECT girl imo.


----------



## Lateralus

Jessica Alba is _perfect_


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Hannah Tan is gorgeous.


----------



## J J Gittes

Marlon Brando









*GOD DAMN










*


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Amore said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## Losm




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## MindOverMood

No name girl


----------



## puffins

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Wtf..
> 
> She looks like she would be Spocks wife in Star Trek. lol


are you sure this isn't her in the past?!


----------



## surrender to nothing

*Jared Leto*


----------



## MojoCrunch

Dany Verissimo from that movie _Banlieue 13_.








Always thought there was something so adorable about her.


----------



## bluemeanie27

Emptyheart said:


> This man...well this man isn't human.


Are you suggesting he's an android? lol


----------



## Elleire

Evangeline Lilly










Madhuri Dixit









Jill Bennett









Meagan Good









Andy Samberg


----------



## aw1993

debbie harry....my avatar


----------



## rdrr

Kristin Kreuk


----------



## uffie




----------



## cubanscorpio

some random chick from the interwebz i found while looking for flirting tips >.>


----------



## Lanter

strawberryjulius said:


> This is my favourite face.
> 
> 
> I think his dark, hollow looking eyes make him quite dreamy.


That sorta thing is illegal in most places. Just so you know!









She has the kinda face that looks best in motion. Manages to warm up my heart every time.


----------



## Noll

surrender to nothing said:


>


Hey, it's Harry from Requiem For A Dream!


----------



## Nameless Someone

J J Gittes said:


> Marlon Brando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOD DAMN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yessssssssssssssssss


----------



## sean88

:heart


----------



## sas111

Not sure who she is but, wow breathtaking!


----------



## meganmila




----------



## Cat Montgomery

Y'all got it wrong


----------



## Ballerina

For me we all look too alike, like ladybirds. Olivia Wilde, Liv Tyler and Beccabae stand out slightly facially. _Sublime_.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

.


----------



## theCARS1979

I ll say Danielle Harris : )


----------



## arandomgirl

mmm <3


----------



## Cat Montgomery

sean88 said:


> :heart


Dat Miranda... HNNG HNNG HNNG!


----------



## britisharrow

Paul McCartney circa 1965.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

meganmila said:


>


:agree I just watched Forgetting Sarah Marshall and have now fallen in love :heart


----------



## Perkins




----------



## theCARS1979

*Avril Lavinge is so cute*

I'm thinking that Avril Lavinge, has a really beautiful and cute face and body
"Avril Lavinge is so cute." I know you guys agree with me on this one, come on


----------



## theCARS1979

*Just What I Needed, THE CARS*

Does anyone know who Benjamin Orr of the CARS is ? A lot a women still love him to this day and still want him to drive them home at night.


----------



## theCARS1979

mardou said:


> You do realize half of these pictures are Photoshopped. And this thread isn't going to do anything for anyone's self-esteem... :roll


Yeah, but its fun to participate in it.:yes


----------



## theCARS1979

*TNA Knockout Velvet Sky*

Velvet Sky, I really dig this girl , she's such a turn on to say the least.


----------



## fonz

theCARS1979 said:


> Does anyone know who Benjamin Orr of the CARS is ? A lot a women still love him to this day and still want him to drive them home at night.


LOL - I always thought that weird looking guy in the Cars was Benjamin Orr,but it's Ric Ocasek - I had them mixed up...
Still,Ric's done pretty well for himself:


----------



## mrbojangles

theCARS1979 said:


> Does anyone know who Benjamin Orr of the CARS is ? A lot a women still love him to this day and still want him to drive them home at night.


*swoons*


----------



## theCARS1979

*Benjamin Orr*

There ya go , i know all the women didn't forget about that guy. Real name Benjamin Orzechowski. Vocalist for about 40 - 45 % of the CARS songs, including the song that made the CARS popular Just What I Needed, Lets Go, Candyo, Running to you and the song used in SUPER 8, the querky Bye Bye Love from 1978


----------



## theCARS1979

*the CARS 1985 Live Aid*


----------



## Perkins

My queen Vivien Leigh


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

*Helena Bonham Carter *
She's so unconventionally beautiful.
I love how she dresses like she doesn't care what anyone thinks at all, yet still looks amazing.


----------



## theCARS1979

*Whos that girl?*



Ballerina said:


> For me we all look too alike, like ladybirds. Olivia Wilde, Liv Tyler and Beccabae stand out slightly facially. _Sublime_.
> 
> Shes totally Cute, except for the nose ring, not my thing but who is that?!


 Shes totally cute, except for maybe the nose ring, its not my thing. Who is that girl though?


----------



## Ballerina

theCARS1979 said:


> Shes totally cute, except for maybe the nose ring, its not my thing. Who is that girl though?


Search Beccabae/Pearchan.


----------



## Joel




----------



## kosherpiggy

Christina Applegate. She's even more beautiful for fighting cancer.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky




----------



## Insanityonthego

Seriously can you get any hotter than that? I don't think so.

If I start naming beautiful people I'll probably never finish.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Playmate Kathy Douglas


----------



## Perfectionist

GunnyHighway said:


> Hate me if you want.


Awww this made me smile. But watch out! She has a big scary tough guy boyfriend with a pikachu pillow :afr


----------



## Mr Self Destruct

the face on the right, not the fugly one on the right


----------



## Cerrada

I have a lesbian crush on Lykke Li.








http://www.patriciareyes.se/blog/?p=520
She's beautiful.


----------



## theCARS1979

Id like to think Christina Aguilera and Avril Lavigne guys.


----------



## sas111

sophiek said:


> Seriously can you get any hotter than that? I don't think so.
> 
> If I start naming beautiful people I'll probably never finish.


Look's like teh first girl is feeling herself up down thur. She's gorgeous though, real pretty cheekbones. :yes


----------



## JenN2791

Aishwarya Rai!


----------



## kosherpiggy

Playboy Playmate Miss September 1963 Victoria Valentino


----------



## cgj93

ive recently been in love with this face. omg
i know others will disagree xD


----------



## Aedan

Joel said:


>


Oh Joel, you made my day with this pic !

Regina is the kindest person on Earth (although I never met her !). Her songs are just great, and her smile... just WOW ! I never get tired of her _joie de vivre_ and of her simplicity.

God, I'll never have enough saliva to say enough good things about her...


----------



## Aedan

I just couldn't resist it, so here's another picture of Regina Spektor.

Regina, you know I love you, right ?


----------



## heavenstomurgatroyd

How is it that Fiona Apple is so flawless?


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

kosherpiggy said:


> Ian Somerhalder


Ian's currently my inspiration for a fiction novel I am writing. Anyone with a pulse should find this man irresistible! :love2


----------



## foolosophy11

Completely awe-struck.





 - she takes a photo every day: 4.5 years


----------



## dollhouse

Miranda Kerr.


----------



## meganmila

Elisha Cuthbert. 









She was really beautiful in the Girl next door.

I also really like Emily Brownings face.


----------



## Cynical

There's only one woman who fits that description for me Zoey Deschanel. Angels do walk among us  I want to post the pic but its huge.


----------



## Witchcraft

Boris Kodjoe. Oh yes, please.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

Cynical said:


> There's only one woman who fits that description for me Zoey Deschanel. Angels do walk among us  I want to post the pic but its huge.


How about this one? 










And speaking of blue eyed beauties, my personal favorite is Ms. Alexis Bledel:










I also think Demi Lovoto has a very beautiful face:


----------



## theCARS1979

kosherpiggy said:


> Christina Applegate. She's even more beautiful for fighting cancer.


 I love Christina Applegate as well, loved her since Married With Children and Dont Tell Mom The Babysitters Dead


----------



## theCARS1979

ReincarnatedRose said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of blue eyed beauties, my personal favorite is Ms. Alexis Bledel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think Demi Lovoto has a very beautiful face:


Hell yea she's hot


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## meganmila

MindOverMood said:


>


You got it right! She's so striking.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

dollhouse said:


> Miranda Kerr.


:yes

She's so beautiful! Even in untouched pap photos, like she just wakes up looking that way, gorguzzzzzz


----------



## kosherpiggy

Dorothy Stratten. it's so sad such a pretty girl was murdered by her jealous husband


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Jenchu




----------



## gomenne

okcancel said:


> Ryan Higa
> 
> Yes !!!! OMG thank you thank you, someone thinks he's cute too !


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Neutrino

gomenne said:


> Yes !!!! OMG thank you thank you, someone thinks he's cute too !


lol  he's adorable


----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Innamorata

Avril Lavigne









Karen Gillan.


----------



## theCARS1979

Innamorata said:


> Avril Lavigne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Gillan.


Hell yea I agree with you on Avril Lavinge!! i totally adore her


----------



## Innamorata

I've been obsessed with her for 10 years....

Think I need a new hobby.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Jessica Alba and Ellen Page r the most beautiful people ever!! Megan Fox looks and according to the crew of Transformers, is actually a stuck up *****!!!


----------



## biscut

*lost*

Totally can't even set my profile! Blonde but not that blonde lol any suggestions


----------



## biscut

He is beaitiful damn girl


----------



## MaxSchreck

heroin said:


> I always thought this guy (Dolph Lundgren) had the ideal male face:


He smells crime


----------



## MaxSchreck




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I used to be the biggest Lindsay Lohan fan in her parent trap/freakfriday/meangirls days, you know before the blonde hair and lip injections.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

No contest.









And the best-looking man IMO (I'm not gay, I just mean the guy I would most want to look like myself) is the late, talented Jeff Buckley.


----------



## J J Gittes




----------



## secreta

Antonia Iacobescu:


















I'm really envious..


----------



## MindOverMood

*Mary Elizabeth Winstead*


----------



## Kathykook

Red shirt guy


----------



## beshino

Damon Albarn


----------



## Double Indemnity

Sorry, I couldn't pick just one Gwen.


----------



## exorcist

MARISA TOMEI

<3


----------



## Pialicious88




----------



## MindOverMood

She's already on the page, but look at that smile 









Iveta Vale(Google her guys )


----------



## Kennnie

i like emma watson.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

MindOverMood said:


> Iveta Vale(Google her guys )


Wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating toast!


----------



## Pialicious88

Ragana said:


> Boris Kodjoe. Oh yes, please.


i swear this is one of the hottest guys i've ever seen


----------



## ShyGuy86

^ Was passing around these parts, and I thought the above poster and the poster who originally linked to Boris Kodjoe would appreciate Shemar Moore.

Public service!


----------



## GunnyHighway

I seem to be the only person here who doesn't like Emma Watson :blank


----------



## Innamorata

GunnyHighway said:


> I seem to be the only person here who doesn't like Emma Watson :blank


I don't like her either.


----------



## MindOverMood

You trollin brah?


----------



## Innamorata

That's gonna give me nightmares.


----------



## Matomi

Kathykook said:


> Red shirt guy


Ok, that made me laugh. Red shirt guy ftw!
On a more serious note, Ellie Goulding.


----------



## Marc1980

beshino said:


> Damon Albarn


Good call. A very beautiful boy.


----------



## Ckg2011

Amy Lee is so beautiful.


----------



## Insane1

secreta said:


> Antonia Iacobescu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really envious..


You from Romania ??


----------



## secreta

Insane1 said:


> You from Romania ??


Nope.


----------



## MindOverMood

Rena Sofer


----------



## Hallelujah

Hayley Williams from Paramore.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

MindOverMood said:


> Iveta Vale(Google her guys )


That came up with some... _interesting_ results. I lost the entire afternoon. :lol


----------



## MindOverMood

Juno Temple


----------



## luctus




----------



## mcmuffinme

UndercoverAlien said:


>


the perfect man would agree this is misogyny.


----------



## UndercoverAlien

mcmuffinme said:


> the perfect man would agree this is misogyny.


who cares? im just saying her face is hot.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## jockohomo

Passion of Joan of Arc


----------



## flykiwi

Amy Lee. shes so beautiful in every way :] Shes my muse.










=DD


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*Melinda Shankar*


----------



## Selbbin

Fairydust said:


>


Oh yes. I love this kind of look. She's amazing.


----------



## meganmila




----------



## AllToAll

Extremely talented and gorgeous:









After catching a clip from a Pan Am promo, I developed a major lady crush on Kelli Garner:









And after watching American Horror Story:


----------



## MindOverMood

Miss Russia 2010:nw

Irina Antonenko


----------



## meganmila

^ Yea she is really pretty. Always the Russian girls lol


----------



## princessdarkness

arzum onan


----------



## fredbloggs02

It would have to be Nietzsche's during his last days, his descent into madness with his sister watching over him(provided the film is real). Such a powerful profile! Aristocratic, proud, reminiscent of the oldest Greek tyrants. A beautiful man.


----------



## SMOOZIE

A beautiful face I found:


----------



## SMOOZIE

Model Natalia Vodinova


----------



## SMOOZIE

Quite original:


----------



## SMOOZIE

Do kids count?


----------



## SMOOZIE




----------



## shynesshellasucks

I really like Gemma Arterton.


----------



## TenYears

Analeigh Tipton, from "Crazy, Stupid, Love"

She has the deepest, most sincere eyes, the kind that can see right through you, into your soul...





































(sorry, I'm a little obsessed)


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## SMOOZIE

No idea who this gorgeous girl is:


----------



## MindOverMood

French actress Adele Haenel.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Fairydust said:


>


sad thing is she didn't feel the same way. may she rest in peace


----------



## kosherpiggy

Amber Heard is a babe


----------



## Lateralus

kosherpiggy said:


> Amber Heard is a babe


I agree! But it's kinda strange, even though I know I have no chance of ever getting with her, I feel disappointed that she is lesbian because I'm a guy and she is not interested in guys.


----------



## mrbojangles

Whoever this is...


----------



## kosherpiggy

Lateralus said:


> I agree! But it's kinda strange, even though I know I have no chance of ever getting with her, I feel disappointed that she is lesbian because I'm a guy and she is not interested in guys.


Hey, you never know! I thought she said she was bisexual


----------



## Gantar180

Lights is amazingly beautiful


----------



## Olesya

Peter Heppner, Toma Ikuta and the guy whose name I forgot


----------



## kosherpiggy

Susanna Hoffs.


----------



## Barette

I'll always be in love with Paul Newman, his face was simply perfect.










The beautiful Warren Beatty










And of course, there's my husband, Alexander Skarsgard.










And my other husband, Henry Cavill


----------



## Barette

AllToAll said:


> And after watching American Horror Story:


Yes! I developed a huge crush on Tate, as psycho as his character may be.


----------



## Barette

I'm posting a bit too much on here already! But here comes some more--

David Gilmour










And Jim Morrison, I just love guys with dark, curly hair










And last one (I swear!) is Kurt Cobain


----------



## AllToAll

Lateralus said:


> I agree! But it's kinda strange, even though I know I have no chance of ever getting with her, I feel disappointed that she is lesbian because I'm a guy and she is not interested in guys.


I'm pretty sure she's bi.



Barette said:


> Yes! I developed a huge crush on Tate,* as psycho as his character may be*.


I think that's partly why I like him.... :um
Completely irrelevant, but I just noticed we both have Jean Seberg icons. 

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## Barette

AllToAll said:


> Completely irrelevant, but I just noticed we both have Jean Seberg icons.


I thought so! She makes me want to cut my hair short, but I know I couldn't pull it off like her.

You know what, I'm adding her to the thread.


----------



## kosherpiggy

mrbojangles said:


> Whoever this is...


that kinda looks like emma stone.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Elizabeth Taylor. rest in peace <3


----------



## Barette

The most beautiful female face I've ever seen would be Marilyn Monroe, I find her to be breath-taking.










Along with Rita Hayworth










& Gene Tierney


----------



## Perkins

I'm never looking into a mirror again.


----------



## AllToAll

Barette said:


> I thought so! She makes me want to cut my hair short, but I know I couldn't pull it off like her.
> 
> You know what, I'm adding her to the thread.


She's the reason why I chopped off all of my hair! 



kosherpiggy said:


> Elizabeth Taylor. rest in peace <3


Ah, so beautiful.



Perkins said:


> *I'm never looking into a mirror again.*


I second that.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Mila Kunis. My mother said i look like her. pshh she's waaay prettier than me.


----------



## ohgodits2014

^ Most beautiful face until further notice. :yes


----------



## ShyGuy86

mrbojangles said:


> Whoever this is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosherpiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that kinda looks like emma stone.
Click to expand...

I don't have any love for Skins whatsoever, but I can say that is Kaya Scodelario.
This is the full scene (which, if you ask me, is utter crap):


----------



## shynesshellasucks

mrbojangles said:


> Whoever this is...


She looks like a mixture of Emma Stone and Tori Black.


----------



## DubnRun

mrbojangles said:


> Whoever this is...


Kaya Scodelario from Skins


----------



## ShyGuy86

DubnRun said:


> Kaya Scodelario from Skins





shynesshellasucks said:


> She looks like a mixture of Emma Stone and Tori Black.


*giggle*
You don't say?



ShyGuy86 said:


> I don't have any love for Skins whatsoever, but I can say that is Kaya Scodelario.
> This is the full scene (which, if you ask me, is utter crap):


----------



## mrbojangles

shynesshellasucks said:


> Tori Black.


*googles*

Oh my...

Thanks for telling me who she is. I have to say that after watching the video, I don't find her THAT attractive.


----------



## ShyGuy86

mrbojangles said:


> I have to say that after watching the video, I don't find her THAT attractive.


Lol, yeah. Gifs are always kinda tricky that way.


----------



## meganmila




----------



## Lateralus

Annalynne Mccord has a killer body and legs to go with this beautiful face. And it's just a twitter picture she posted herself, not a magazine shot or anything.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Traci Lords is perfection


----------



## Syndacus

Alyssa White-Gluz from The Agonist


----------



## MindOverMood

Lateralus said:


> Annalynne Mccord has a killer body and legs to go with this beautiful face. And it's just a twitter picture she posted herself, not a magazine shot or anything.


I think this was the one she tweeted that had a nipple showing


----------



## heyJude

Cindy Crawford back in the day was such a beautiful woman!


----------



## ShyGirl123

Me!!!! Lol jk! 

http://www.wallpaperama.com/forums/_waxzar.html

^zach effron or however u spell his name lol


----------



## Matomi

Props if you know who this is.


----------



## immortal80

there is no "most beautiful" face. there are just too many beautiful people out there.


----------



## MindOverMood

I must find out who she is:blush


----------



## tubular

St. Vincent - she is just gorgeous.


----------



## fonz




----------



## viv

Margarita Levieva









Emily Blunt


----------



## Camelleone

^ a lot of beautiful face
here's some of my picture I saw very beautiful and saved it
Hyunbin:








Angelina Jolie:








Zooey Deschanel:


----------



## MindOverMood

Matomi said:


> Props if you know who this is.


*PressHeartToContinue*


----------



## Secretaz

Michelle Phan









and Antonia Iacobescu


----------



## kosherpiggy

Carole Lombard. I also have the same birthday as her.


----------



## Neutrino

Hilary Duff










Britanny Murphy










Cookie Monster


----------



## moxosis




----------



## shynesshellasucks

moxosis said:


>


Agreed


----------



## kosherpiggy

Christina Hendricks


----------



## Perkins




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perkins

Eternally weeping @ her genetics.


----------



## Barette

^^I'm in such a minority, because I've always found Vivien Leigh to be plain.

Marilyn Monroe, though, is my idol.


----------



## LittleSister

I second Liv Tyler...

Here's my contribution. Sex appeal, sex appeal, sex appeal... !

Eva Green


















Bettie Page


























Will post more later


----------



## river1

gemma ward and amanda seyfried


----------



## ShyGirl123

ROBERT PATTINSON ❤ 

Wait, why am I not here <---- LOL just kidding  

For girls I have to say Rebecca Black is very pretty, although her voice isn't completely there yet... She just needs singing lessons!


----------



## snorts96

xtina said:


> I agree KAKAKA KURT COBAIN


----------



## beshino

Secretaz said:


> Michelle Phan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Antonia Iacobescu


o.o
Really pretty. Specially the redhead.


----------



## fonz

Barette said:


> ^^I'm in such a minority, because I've always found Vivien Leigh to be plain.
> 
> Marilyn Monroe, though, is my idol.


The quintessential sex symbol


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Aleksa Palladino


----------



## Fozle

Naya Rivera :heart


----------



## MindOverMood

Anna Speckhart


----------



## Perkins

LittleSister said:


> I second Liv Tyler...
> 
> Here's my contribution. Sex appeal, sex appeal, sex appeal... !
> 
> Eva Green


----------



## Ironpain

You probably won't know who the two people up top are but you will of course recognize the last one, I happen to think these three people have very beautiful faces, there are more but I went with these three. Two are soap actors, Kassie Depaiva is best known for her role as Blair Cramer Manning in the Soap Opera One Life to live, Trevor St John the other guy is best known for his role as Victor Lord Jr originally believed to have been the real Todd Manning now known as Todd Manning #2 also from One life to live.


----------



## lazy

Annie in Community


----------



## gusstaf

MindOverMood said:


> Anna Speckhart


Freckles!! I'm so glad she's not covering 'em up!


----------



## CoolSauce

frankly I don't have any celbrity crushes or anything.. maybe I can think of a pretty person if I try


----------



## MindOverMood

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## kethexx

Amanda123 said:


>


I like the genes.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Jennifer Lawrence! Hot, Talented, with a sense humour. Recently got an Oscar Nom for Winter's Bone, now playing Katniss in my fave book series The Hunger Games.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## DontDoSadness

Cheyenne Jackson


----------



## meganmila

There we go. I think she belongs here.


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Lateralus




----------



## DontDoSadness

meganmila said:


> There we go. I think she belongs here.


Definetly.


----------



## slimswavy

fairydust said:


>


<33333


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perkins

Romy Schneider


----------



## MobiusX

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

*One of the reasons why I watch America's Next Top Model...*

To find beautiful, hot faces like this....


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Oh, and these are my celebrity crushes:


----------



## fetisha




----------



## MindOverMood

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## MindOverMood

Thandie Newton


----------



## LordScott

http://www.lold.org/uploads/2011/08/zooey-deschanel-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## squidlette

This guy is gorgeous. His name is Andrej Pejic and he's a supermodel for both men's AND women's clothing.

Exhibit B:










Exhibit C:


----------



## fonz

^LOL,totally mistook him for a girl in the first pic,no question in the 2nd pic though...


----------



## squidlette

Yeah, he's sort of the epitome of androgynous beauty.

Whoever it was back there who said you shouldn't use beautiful + man together was clearly incorrect.


----------



## McShakesalot




----------



## Kingpin

Androgynous supermodels - it's the newest thing...


----------



## squidlette

Kingpin said:


> Androgynous supermodels - it's the newest thing...


Eh, I'd say supermodels have always been androgynous. Look at Twiggy from way back in the 60s, and all of the waif thin curveless female models with limited femininity we've had for decades.

Seems like they've just decided to drop the pretense and go straight for the male body with the feminine face in his case.

I really dig the andro thing. I'm all for it.


----------



## BKrakow

squidlette said:


> This guy is gorgeous. His name is Andrej Pejic and he's a supermodel for both men's AND women's clothing.
> 
> Exhibit C:


omg!!! I want this guy's bone structure and complexion.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MindOverMood

Sui He


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Yogurt




----------



## Perkins

/sobbing.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

squidlette said:


> Exhibit C:


Looks kinda like Scarlett Johansson


----------



## MindOverMood

Jane Birkin


----------



## LordScott




----------



## Yogurt




----------



## MindOverMood

Hungarian swimmer, Zsuzsanna Jakabos.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Tibble

Jessica from SNSD








Adelaide Clemens


----------



## kosherpiggy

christian bale is too perf









Marina Diamandis









my baby daniel tosh♡









jon hamm is so pretty









Marcia McBroom.









Cynthia Myers


----------



## Fawnhearted

Raja/Sutan is flawless, as a girl and as a boy. I'd go straight for her.



Citrine said:


>


Tilda is so beautiful. <3 <3


----------



## MindOverMood

Ava Gardner


----------



## BrookeHannigan




----------



## socialdrugs




----------



## fanatic203




----------



## anonomousguy

:heart


----------



## feels

socialdrugs said:


>


Omg :mushy What a perfect face.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Dallas Green is my man crush.


----------



## louiselouisa

caroline polachek









kristin kreuk


----------



## MindOverMood

Gene Tierney


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

Gah this woman was so beautiful.










ruslana korsunova


----------



## Strwbrry

Danny Schwarz










Lauren Bacall


----------



## Nyxa

Keke Palmer


----------



## Fairydust

Karen Carpenter










Doris Day










Dita von Teese










Jean Simmons










Celia Johnson


----------



## louiselouisa

kiko mizuhara


----------



## MindOverMood

I should of posted this in here instead.


MindOverMood said:


> Nataniele Ribiero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fall in love, you lose.


One more.


----------



## MindOverMood

Shanina Shaik


----------



## mistylake

Naya Rivera









Yvonne Strahovski









As for men, Anderson Cooper:


----------



## Roseability

Jane Levy



















I just find her incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Brasilia

Ladies and gentlemen, Miss Shania Twain...


----------



## Linlinh

Lee Hyun Jae


----------



## Barette

Paul Newman is by far the most beautiful man I've ever seen. I'm basically obsessed with him.










And I'll go all stereotypical 19 year old girl, and post a gif that I just adore of Marilyn Monroe. I think she looks absolutely _incredible_ here.


----------



## Tangerine

Victoria yun <3


----------



## Orchestrated

Bjork


----------



## Farideh

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## fetisha




----------



## mesmerize

Manfi said:


>


what is her name??


----------



## mesmerize

Roseability said:


> Jane Levy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just find her incredibly beautiful.


hummm lol :yes


----------



## ACCV93

Scarlett Johansson

and guy:










Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## mesmerize

MindOverMood said:


>


name?


----------



## mesmerize

mrbojangles said:


> Whoever this is...


thats effy from skins.


----------



## ACCV93

ferrellwolf said:


> Kirby, who is this? She's hot!


Lord there is just something about redheads lol


----------



## christacat




----------



## mistylake

mesmerize said:


> what is her name??


Isn't that Alizée (french singer)??


----------



## DontDoSadness

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## MindOverMood

More of AA from my original post.


----------



## prince2

So beautiful and nice images have posted here.I like these posts so much .


----------



## MindOverMood

Jessica Michibata


----------



## monotonous




----------



## Twinkiesex

Shirley Manson <3


----------



## radisto




----------



## MindOverMood

Juana Burga


----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavigne , must i say more


----------



## Mersault

Shirley Manson, probably the best face


----------



## ilovejehovah777

Janet Jackson!!!!

Aaliayh
http://www.solobuonumore.com/celebr...i-stranieri/aaliyah/aaliyah-dana-haughton-20/


----------



## AngelClare

A young Sophia Loren still has no equal


----------



## bottleofblues

SlightlyJaded said:


> ^ Whoa! He's crazy beautiful
> 
> I think Matthew Macfadyen is absolutely gorgeous. There's just something in his eyes I really like


I think he has a really beautiful voice actually, just his accent and the way he speaks (BTW i'm straight).


----------



## bottleofblues

I've always thought Leelee Sobieski is stunning


----------



## Justlittleme

i always felt like the short girl screaming at MM like :O lol.


----------



## rilakkuma

I rarely find celebrities sexy or attractive because most of them are done up in makeup. But if I have to choose these are celebs that I have seen without makeup and STILL look just a beautiful with it.

Females:

Cassie Venture (I am straight and I love men but...I would go bisexual for ONE NIGHT for her! :lol )










Nichole Galicia (living Barbie doll!)









Gugu Mbatha Raw (Halle Berry is pretty but this woman is 10x prettier than Halle to me!) 









Joelle Kayembe









Lupita Nyong'o









And this beautiful unknown model Lini Oliviera


----------



## rilakkuma

As far as men:

This guy name is Cameron Knight and he used to be a model. I actually knew him and he was soooooo hot but I lost contact and he has deleted everything about himself from all of social media. I hope he isn't dead. 










Morris Chestnut (sexiest man in Hollywood to me! )









Paul Walker (R.I.P.  -- blonde/blue eyed is not really my type -- I am more into dark-haired and tanned Caucasian men but Paul was an exception). 









Raoul Bova (Italian actor)


----------



## rilakkuma

In a Lonely Place said:


>


:clap :lol


----------



## rilakkuma

AngelClare said:


> A young Sophia Loren still has no equal


She was much better than Marilyn Monroe to me yet Marilyn is the "beauty icon" of American history. Marilyn wasn't unattractive and was actually quite smart but Sophia had much more.


----------



## rilakkuma

Barette said:


> Paul Newman is by far the most beautiful man I've ever seen. I'm basically obsessed with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll go all stereotypical 19 year old girl, and post a gif that I just adore of Marilyn Monroe. I think she looks absolutely _incredible_ here.


For some reason Paul Newman reminded me of Paul Walker and it wasn't the name Paul. :blank


----------



## rilakkuma

kosherpiggy said:


> Marcia McBroom.


I LOOOOOOOVED _BEYOND THE VALLEY OF THE DOLLS_!:clap

Marcia was gorgeous. She was like a vintage Black Barbie doll.


----------



## AngelClare

rilakkuma said:


> I LOOOOOOOVED _BEYOND THE VALLEY OF THE DOLLS_!:clap
> 
> Marcia was gorgeous. She was like a vintage Black Barbie doll.


I remember her from this crazy 60s movie with a transvestite vampire dude. She looks like a doll.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

*My Celebrity Crushes*

The Fanning Sisters (Dakota and Elle)










Chloe Grace Moretz (such a stunner!)










Sophie Nelisse (I can't wait to see what she looks like when she's 18!)


----------



## Necroline




----------



## IcedOver

Briga Heelan from TBS's "Ground Floor" and the upcoming "Undateable" on NBC. She's probably going to be the next big TV breakout.










Laura Spencer from "The Big Bang Theory"


----------



## Kalliber

Necroline said:


>


They're all beautiful


----------



## AngelClare

missamanda said:


> I really just feel like she can't be beat.


Even by the talented and extremely glamorous Sophia Loren?


----------



## MindOverMood

Marina Nery


----------



## MindOverMood

Karol Santos


----------



## MindOverMood

Adwoa Aboah


----------

